
Your brain is your key: Brainprints could replace passwords - sageabilly
http://www.binghamton.edu/magazine/index.php/magazine/feature/your-brain-is-your-key
======
Piskvorrr
And you're supposed to change it every 90 days ;)

No, seriously: things you _know_ and things you _have_ can be invalidated. How
do you invalidate a brainprint, a part of who you _are_? Ergo, you still need
another (revocable) auth factor at the very least.

